# Tamper-Resistant Receptacles in Guest Rooms



## ArchATL (May 2, 2014)

Per NEC 2011, Article 406.13; are tamper-resistant receptacles required in an assisted living unit? Does an assisted living unit qualify as a Guest Room or Guest Suite?


----------



## fatboy (May 2, 2014)

I would say yes.............it  is a "guest room"..........required.


----------



## mark handler (May 2, 2014)

Residents of assisted living facilities usually have their own units or apartment.

Assisted living facilities offer a housing alternative for older adults who may need help with dressing, bathing, eating, and toileting, but do not require the intensive medical and nursing care provided in nursing homes.

It is a dwelling unit, yes.............it is required.


----------

